# Look Pivot is coming back!



## greenboater (Jul 12, 2009)

My sources are telling me that the Look Pivot (old school turntable binding) is coming back it should be availible mid Nov. It will be availible in a 14 or 18 DIN wide or regular!


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

That is good news. Too bad I just mounted PX14's (new plate style) on my new fatties at the end of last season.


----------

